# Super Shoot 2



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone familiar with this?


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

What is it - a video game????

Some frame of reference might help.

Edit, did more searching and came up with the Vogt Toolworks Super Chute 

If that's it, my opinion is this guy has a racket going. $365 for a chute (shoot) board? That's ridiculous!!! It looks like a nice board, but nothing that anybody couldn't build in a weekend. It's plywood with some threaded inserts to hold a miter fence.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Seriously. A low end shooting board should take about 15 minutes to make, and a few more to tune up.

A high end one should take a weekend. $365 is way excessive for that.

Try here for instructions, if you need some: http://www.popularwoodworking.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/ShootingBoard2.pdf


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

His inclined board is a very nice idea and one I'll probably copy for my next board. I also like the threaded inserts for miter board and donkey ear - will probably adopt those as well.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

amckenzie4 said:


> Seriously. A low end shooting board should take about 15 minutes to make, and a few more to tune up.
> 
> A high end one should take a weekend. $365 is way excessive for that.
> 
> Try here for instructions, if you need some: http://www.popularwoodworking.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/ShootingBoard2.pdf


 
I think with some of these boutique type things it is probably being done as a side business where time is more limited than desire for increasing the market via volume production... You can make a shooting board for almost nothing out of scrap. For you to make me one from the scrap you'd have to make it worth your while, which if you're as busy as I am, that might really be $365... Jean or Don can make hand planes out of scrap and minimal materials but I'm not sure they could sell them for less than LV does without discounting their labor to something negligible.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I also like the incline, but I think the Vogt has it running the wrong way. In his, the plane will get higher as it moves towards the fence. This means three things:

1) The action of the plane will attempt to push the material up and over the fence. Now you have to clamp the board, or be a lot more careful about holding it down.

2) The plane will exit the cut moving past the top of the fence. If the material you're using is at the same height as the fence (or worse, taller) you're increasing the risk of blowing out the end. Even if it's not that tall, you're still putting pressure diagonally across the grain, in a direction that the wood isn't really supported in.

3) You're pushing a heavy plane up an incline and through end grain at the same time. That's hard work.

Now consider if he'd run the ramp the other way.

1) The action of the plane would force the wood into the corner formed by the fence and base. That's substantially more secure, and should make the board even easier to hold than a regular shooting board.

2) If the board is set close against the fence and base, and those extend the same difference, it should basically eliminate any chance of tearout when combined with the angled plane.

3) You'll be pushing the plane downhill when there's resistance against it, and drawing it uphill when there's not. That sounds a lot easier to me.


I also really like the miter board/donkey ear attachment points: those he definitely got right.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Gilgaron said:


> I think with some of these boutique type things it is probably being done as a side business where time is more limited than desire for increasing the market via volume production... You can make a shooting board for almost nothing out of scrap. For you to make me one from the scrap you'd have to make it worth your while, which if you're as busy as I am, that might really be $365... Jean or Don can make hand planes out of scrap and minimal materials but I'm not sure they could sell them for less than LV does without discounting their labor to something negligible.


Oh, absolutely. In order to make it worth his time, he needs to make a lot on each board, especially if he's going to be able to be sure no one is going to return it for inaccuracy. And if he's trying to make a living selling this sort of thing, that also brings up the price.

But I still think paying close to $400 (shipped) for a shooting board is crazy.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh I certainly agree that I won't be spending $400 on such a thing. I have spent too much on tools to pay $400 for anything made of wood  I'm working on making a Paul Seller's style shooting board right now... I tried to google a link to it just now but the pictures aren't showing up so I'm not sure which to paste. It is one where you chisel and router plane some tapered dados into the base to accept some tapered fences at 90 and 45. I needed a shooting board and it was a good excuse to use my new router plane and practice the whole striking knife -> chisel -> saw routine.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's a link to the Paul Sellers article which appeared in the December 2006 issue of Popular Woodworking. This is the extended version: http://www.popularwoodworking.com/magazineextras


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

I decided to make a good one not too long ago. I had a stache of Corian, so I used it. Took about an hour to make one that works great. We have a job coming up where it will get used a lot. I bought a Lee Valley right handed shooting plane , and made the board for it. One with a track works great. Since we have so many little pieces to fit, I'm going to get the left handed plane too, to go the other way with the same board.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

I've seen this guy in person a couple of times; he's a perennial demonstrator at the Connecticut Valley School of Woodworking's open house events in the fall. Nice guy. I wouldn't buy the product. I wonder if his target market is "upscale" hobbyists in Conn. who have more money than time, and want what they perceive to be the "Rolls Royce" of everything.


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

Maybe somebody who owns one will respond...in the meantime I thought I'd say it looks like a nice setup, if you prefer to buy rather than build jigs and can afford it. There's no shame in that choice, and it looks like he's thought out details. I've received items like this in "package deals" when buying used tools (things I could make if I'd chosen), can't remember poo-pooing any of them and some have seen regular use.

Or, if you'd rather go ahead and build one, there are several places to find plans and ideas online to build your own...others have posted links already.

It's nice to have options. Good luck...


----------

